# "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*"Dorschschutz"
Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn 
Und jetzt ne Resolution!​*
Kopfschüttelnder Kommentar


Leute, Leute, Leute - es wird immer irrer....

Nachdem sowohl Herr Bohn, GF vom LSFV-SH wie auch Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP und Präsidentin des DAFV, in Gesprächen und Treffen freiwillig und ohne Not an die Politik Angebote machten, die dann z. B. ein Minister Habeck (Grüne, Schleswig Holstein) so verstand, dass er (laut einer uns vorliegenden Mail) damit 800 - 1000 Tonnen Westdorsch aus den "eingesparten" Anglerfängen an Berufsfischer geben könne (nicht begreifend, dass deutsche Fischer nur was um 20% davon kriegen und der Hauptteil an Dänen geht??) - ich habs angeführt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4561668#post4561668 - haben wohl die Damen und Herren aus den anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei gemerkt, dass sie damit vielleicht doch etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen sind....

Nun gibt es aktuell und neu (seit gestern, 26.08. 2016) vom DAFV eine:
*Resolution zum Schutz des Dorsches*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...tteilungen/resolution-zum-schutz-des-dorsches

*Text Resolution:*
http://www.dafv.de/files/Resolution_Dosch_2016-08-18.pdf


Fangen wir mir kommentieren mal ausnahmsweise von hinten an (das ist kein rhetorischer Hinweis auf "am Arsxx" oder so!!!), denn da wird schon gleich wieder deutlich, dass hier in meinen Augen ein weiterer, unbüberlegter Schnellschuss und blinder Aktionismus seitens des DAFV vorliegt :


> Beschlossen vom
> am


steht da zu lesen....

Ja, genau so......

Ohne zu schreiben von wem beschlossen, und wann......

Nun gut, lesen wir weiter.....



> Wir freuen uns, dass wir mit diesem gemeinsamen Papier eine richtungsweisende Vorgabe präsentieren, die von über 620.000 organisierten Anglerinnen und Angler in Deutschland mit getragen wird.


Wir?

Wer ist wir?

Nirgends zu lesen.....

620.000?????

Darunter sind z. B. auch Sachsen, Niedersachsen, 2 Verbände aus Rheinland-Pfalz, der AGSB, die Polizeiangler etc., welche schon gekündigt haben - wurden die gefragt zu dieser Resolution?

Wurde deren Einverständnis eingeholt zu dieser Resolution?

Meines Wissens nicht....

Wurde überhaupt ein Landesverband konkret gefragt in einem offiziellen DAFV-Gremium (Mitgliederversammlung oder Verbandsausschuss), was sie zu diesem Pamphletchen aus der DAFV-Hexenküche sagen, ob sie damit einverstanden sind, ob sie das mittragen..???

*Meines Wissens gab es IN KEINEM EINZIGEN LANDESVERBAND ALS MITGLIED IM DAFV dazu auch nur eine Information an deren Gremien oder Vereine über diese "Resolution"!!*

Geschweige denn eine Diskussion oder gar eine Abstimmung, ob man das so mittragen will..

Vielleicht ist das Grund, warum nicht aufgeführt wurde, von wem und wann das beschlossen wurde???

*Unfähige Landesverbände*
Dass der DAFV das dennoch so machen und verbreiten kann, liegt an den Landesverbänden...

Die fähigeren haben eh gekündigt, die werden sich da kaum noch reinhängen oder engagieren...

Die, welche diesen DAFV noch mittragen, nicken ja eh alle kritiklos ab, denen kann man scheinbar alles unterschieben von "denen da  oben" im DAFV-Präsidium und den Geschäftsstellen (dazu würde mich mal interessieren, ob der neue GF Seggelke auch an dieser Schote mit der Resolution schon beteiligt war...)..

*An wen richtet sich diese Resolution eigentlich?*
Nun, sie steht mal auf der Seite des DAFV....

Wenn ich nicht immer auf neue Veröffentlichungen auf dieser Seite hinweisen würde, würde das ja eh keiner lesen, nehm ich mal an..

Davon ab macht eine Resolution aber auch nur dann Sinn, wenn sie zum einen die richtigen Adressaten erreicht.

Also z. B. die EU-Kommission bzw. zuständige Kommissare...

Die deutsche Regierung, hier vor allem die Ministerien Landwirtschaft und Wirtschaft (Landwirtschaft ist federführend in der Sache bei der EU, siehe auch:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319504)

Zum anderen muss das natürlich auch an Medien, Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Internet etc. gehen...

Davon ist aber nirgends irgendwo zu lesen, dass die "Resolution" auch irgendwo hin verschickt wird..

Ist vielleicht auch besser so, wenn da nicht mal steht von wem die wann beschlossen wurde (auf den eigentlichen Inhalt und dessen Fehler will angesichts dieses schon formalen Irrsins gar nicht erst eingehen müssen...).......

Oder ist das auch nur wieder die "göttliche" Öffentlichkeits-, Medien- und Lobbyarbeit, wie  sie von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV, ja schon öffentlich auf Versammlungen beschrieben wurde:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie haute in der langen Antwort als Beispiel für Lobbyarbeit doch tatsächlich raus, dass sie unter anderem einen Leserbrief an die Süddeutsche geschrieben habe, dieser aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde.




*Fazit*
Für mich ist es einfach wieder blinder, unüberlegter Aktionismus der DAFV-Funktionäre in Haupt- und Ehrenamt, die vor der anstehenden Hauptversammlung - wie die letzten Jahre auch  - in hektische Betriebsamkeit verfallen, um zu vertuschen, dass sie den ganzen Rest des Jahres überhaupt nichts Sinnvolles getan oder gar etwas Positives in irgendeinem Punkt für Angler oder das Angeln erreicht hätten... 

Es bringt *BESTENFALLS NICHTS* für Angler, das Angeln, die Fischer und den Dorschbestand...

Wenns wie bisher läuft, hinterlässt der DAFV damit wieder eher verbrannte Erde für Angler und das Angeln...


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## GandRalf (27. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Wie schon an anderer Stelle. #q

#d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Gibt es zu der Aussage einen Nachweis, das über 90% der untermaßigen Dorsche sterben, die in der Brandung gefangen werden?

Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, wäre eher der Meinung, das die Angelei vom Kutter mehr Ausfälle mit sich bringt.

Zumindest geht das aus der Mitteilung des Thuenen-Institutes nicht hervor.

Danke für den Hinweis und für dein Engagement Thomas


----------



## Eisbär14 (27. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Ich stimme lediglich einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes zu. Den Rest können sich die Damen und Herren in die gepuderten Pampers schieben.
Schade das sich Alterschwachsinn und Geltungssucht die Hand reichen.


----------



## Worscht (27. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

620000 Anglerinnen und Angler (ach so, sind wir plötzlich keine Angelfischer mehr?) tragen die Resolution nicht mit! Den Quatsch glaubt doch niemand.

Hier ein Vorschlag für eine bessere Resolution:
Vorschlag 1: Verzicht auf alle Funktionäre und Hauptamtliche beim DAFV
Vorschlag 2: Auflösung des DAFV
Vorschlag 3: Druck auf alle Landesverbände zum Engagement für Angler
Hinweis zum Vorschlag 3: Wenn die Landesverbände nicht im Interesse der Angler agieren, gelten automatisch auch Vorschläge 1 und 2.

Beschlossen: heute von mir


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*



Worscht schrieb:


> 620000 Anglerinnen und Angler (ach so, sind wir plötzlich keine Angelfischer mehr?) tragen die Resolution nicht mit! Den Quatsch glaubt doch niemand.
> 
> Hier ein Vorschlag für eine bessere Resolution:
> Vorschlag 1: Verzicht auf alle Funktionäre und Hauptamtliche beim DAFV
> ...


Gefällt mir 
:q:q:q:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir?
> 
> Wer ist wir?
> 
> ...



Bin zwar LV Westfalen-Lippe gebeutelt aber ich verbitte mir aufs entschiedenste,zwangsweise vor diesen DAFV Resolutions Narrenkarren gespannt zu werden.

@Worscht
Wo kann ich unterschreiben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Dazu passend:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Gruppenbild DAFV​*satire
> 
> Hier ein Gruppenbild aller Haupt- und Ehrenamtler im DAFV und in den diesen DAFV immer noch stützenden Landesverbänden, die entweder Ahnung von Angeln haben und/oder Angler verstehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riesenangler (28. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

[verständlich, aber so net, gelle...]


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Warum steht sowas nicht in der Resolution?
Warum wird nicht sowas gefordert, statt nur immer Einschränkung der Angler?

Aus 2005 schon:
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/kabeljau-von-der-ranch/669682.html
Dann 2010 Förderabsage der EU, die jetzt Angler für Fischer beschränken will:
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/vermi...rtet-Erholung-der-Ostseedorsch-Bestaende.html



*Der Ehrlichkeit halber:*
Gefunden im Honigmangelforum, auch da gibts augenscheinlich ein paar wenige, die am Honigtopf naschen:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...Angler-die-Nebenerwerbsfischer-unterst%FCtzen


----------



## Honeyball (29. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Alles, was man sich an Positivem vom DAFV erhoffen konnte, wäre mit einem Schlag erfüllt gewesen, wenn nicht dieser eine verflixte falsche Buchstabe wäre!!!!

Liebe Frau Dr., lieber DAFV, liebe verbandstreue Betriebsblinde,

wir Angler in Deutschland hoffen nicht auf eine *Resolution*, sondern auf eine *Revolution*.

Kriegt ihr noch nicht mal den einfachen Umgang mit gängigen Fremdwörtern hin??? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Der war gut , Honigbällchen ;-)))))

Die Frage bleibt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum steht sowas nicht in der Resolution?
> Warum wird nicht sowas gefordert, statt nur immer Einschränkung der Angler?
> 
> Aus 2005 schon:
> ...


----------



## Stulle (29. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Gibt es zu der Aussage einen Nachweis, das über 90% der untermaßigen Dorsche sterben, die in der Brandung gefangen werden?
> 
> Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, wäre eher der Meinung, das die Angelei vom Kutter mehr Ausfälle mit sich bringt.
> 
> ...


Aus persönlicher Erfahrungen könnten das auch 98% sei.


----------



## Nidderauer (29. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Gibt es zu der Aussage einen Nachweis, das über 90% der untermaßigen Dorsche sterben, die in der Brandung gefangen werden?



 Es sterben auch über 90 % der Boilie-Karpfen, wenn diese zurückgesetzt werden. Deshalb haben die besonders Großen/Schönen/andersweitig Auffälligen auch Namen und sind auf vielen Bildern mit verschiedenen Fängern zu sehen.

 Ob ein gehakter Fisch überlebt oder nicht hängt in erster Linie mit dem Fänger zusammen. Und hier insbesondere auf die Zeitspanne zwischen Biß und Anhieb, sowie auf ein ruhiges Händchen beim Lösen des Hakens.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Stulle (29. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Dorsche sind da anders die schlucken und entweder schneidest du den haken ab oder der Fisch geht hops, das kann er natürlich auch wenn du abschneidest. Ändert sich auch nicht wenn man mit Laufblei angelt und die die Rute in der Hand hält. Daher nach dem 3. Untermaßigen wird entweder auf riesige haken umgestellt oder aufgehört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Dorschschutzresolution - und immer wenn man denkt, es geht nicht mehr peinlicher......​*
*......... kommt was vom DAFV....​*
In einer Mail informierte der neue Geschäftsführer (Dr.??) Seggelke vom DAFV die Landesverbände über die "Resolution" zum Dorschschutz, die zu keiner Zeit von niemand beschlossen wurde, laut der Veröffentlichung auf der DAFV-Seite...

Es hätte, so Seggelke, in der letzten Woche wurde ein "Runder Tisch Dorsch" am Thünen Institut in Rostock statt gefunden.

Vom DAFV wären "die _Präsidention_" und er dagewesen.

In Zusammenarbeit mit GF Bohn vom Landessportverband Schleswig-Holstein wäre daraufhin die vorläufige Rsolution überarbeitet worden. 

Im Rahmen der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Angelfischerei des DAFV beim DFV (*KEIN OFFIZIELLES GREMIUM DES DAFV!!!*, lange nicht alle anwesend) wäre die Ausarbeitung den anwesenden Vertretern der Landesverbände auf dem Fischereitag in Potsdam vorgestellt worden. 

Es wurden keine Einwände hervorgebracht worden.....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es geht eben immer noch peinlicher....

Natürlich wurden da keine Einwände vorgebracht - warum auch?

*Dieses informelle Treffen auf dem Fischereitag ist kein offizielles Gremium des DAFV, ist zu keinerlei Beschlüssen fähig oder befugt...*

Dort sind lange nicht alle Mitglieder anwesend, warum auch?

Vielleicht sollte sich der neue GF mal die Satzung seines Verbandes zu Gemüte führen?

Nur um zu wissen, wer was wo beschliessen kann/darf im DAFV....

Dass dies alles ins elende Bild der Unfähigkeit im DAFV passt, dieser Gedanke wird sicher nicht nur mir kommen, wenn das alles mit verfolgt rund um diese elende "Resolution", die hier von der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihrem zweiten Kieler Adlatus, dem GF Bohn, da einfach nebenher ohne Abstimmung in ordentlichen Gremien des DAFV über die Landesverbände gestülpt werden soll..

Wer weiter einen solchen DAFV bezahlt über seinen Landesverband, der hats wirklich nicht mehr besser verdient...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Ok, ich korrigiere hiermit meine Aussage von gestern Abend! Die Präsidention und der neue Geschäftsfürion passen gut zusammen, der ist eine Marionette und besser wird es auch nicht... Seine Qualifikation ist anscheinend nur ausreichend für Master Biologio Geschäftsfürion im DAFV oder Master BiologioTaxifahrerion (ist das eine Beleidigung für Taxifahrer????)

Jetzt mal eine Frage zu dem "Beschluss" der Resolution. Muss eine Resolution abgestimmt werden? Das Präsidium ist doch für die Gespräche mit Behörden, Verbänden und Politik verantwortlich. Kann dann die Resolution nicht als - sagen wir mal - Arbeitsunterlage deklariert werden und einfach nur vom Präsidium beschlossen worden sein? 

Mal ehrlich, vielleicht wollte sich nur jemand wichtig machen und diesen Begriff anstelle "Erklärung" nutzen...

Eine Erklärung kann dann sicherlich auch der Geschäftsfürion abgeben.

Fakt ist, dass die egal was sie (gut) machen (wollen), wo sogar das Ein oder Andere den leichten Anschein von etwas positivem hat,ja das treten die in der nächsten Sekunde wie eine Herde Elefanten wieder ein. Jetzt arbeiten die Stümpder endlich mal und sogar ein wenig für Angler und dann wird das wieder nichts #q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Zu behaupten in der Resolution, da würden 620.000 organisierte Angelfischer aus dem DAFV dahinter stehen, wo die vom DAFV zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht mal alle Mitgliedsverbände informiert bzw. von den Nichtanwesenden dieser "NICHT-DAFV-Veranstaltung!!" ne Antwort abgewartet haben, DAS zeigt die ganze Abgehobenheit dieser arroganten Mischpoke..

Und dann zu scheiben, weil keiner widersprochen habe auf einem Treffen, das keinerlei Gremium des DAFV ist und die alle erst davon erfuhren und sich kundig machen müssen, das ist schlicht unverschämt gegenüber den Mitgliedern, den Landesverbänden (wenngleich die es eigentlich eh nicht besser verdient haben, zumal dann, wenn die sich sowas auch noch gefallen lassen), würde das deswegen nun gelten , ist "Demokratie" - im Sinne von Verbanditen....

Es zeigt nur einmal mehr, wie verrottet dieser DAFV im Kern einfach ist....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Da gebe ich Dir Recht Thomas, aber die Zeit drängt ja ein wenig. Insofern spricht die Präsidention einfach im Namen des DAFV. Bei guter Arbeit würde sich ja auch niemand darüber aufregen, oder?

Und stell Dir mal vor, die alten Herren sollten mit ihren Rollatoren zu einer außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung aufbrechen und abstimmen? Bis die in Berlin angekommen sind, ist 2017 oder gar 2018. Und dann willst Du die auch noch unter einen Hut bekommen? Vergiss es! Da ist der Zug schon lage abgefahren. Insofern muss man ich ehrlich sagen, dass mir die Resolution scheixxegal ist- entscheidend ist, dass ein brauchbares Ergebnis dabei rumkommt. Ein Ergebnis, was uns Dorschanglern Luft zum atmen lässt! Auch wenn ich bei den Stümpern nicht viel Hoffnung habe, ist das - und ich habe Angst wenn ich das schreibe - in der Situation schon fast die letzte Hoffnung in Bezug auf die Dorsche für und Angler! Oder von wem erwartest Du noch Unterstützung, die zu einem (positivem) Ergebnis führt? Da ja Habeck wohl für eine gravierende Einschränkung von uns Anglern ist, fällt Unterstützung aus SH aus. Aus Meck Pomm? Warte mal die Landtagswahl ab!


----------



## Deiwel666 (29. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Soll wohl übersetzt heißen:
zu keinem Zeitpunkt von jemandem beschlossen.

Sorry, aber wer so in der kritik steht muss andere Arbeit abliefern. Da spielt es keine Rolle wer es geschrieben hat, die Damen und Herren verdienen genug Kohle um so etwas Formgerecht in Szene setzen zu können. Richtig, gelesen hätte ich dies wahrscheinlich nicht. Weder in der Zeitung, noch in irgendeinem Videotext noch sonst wo. Doch vielleicht auf der DAFV Homepage. Ist ein Geheimtipp wenn wer mal wieder was zum schmunzeln sucht, was natürlich eigentlich ganz und gar nicht lustig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Ich habe jetzt aus mehreren Landesverbänden Rückmeldung erhalten, dass die Verabschiedung oder Erarbeitung einer solchen Resolution zum Dorschschutz auf keiner Tagesordnung stand, dass auch anwesende LV-Funktionäre, die nur den ersten Tag da waren, nicht darüber informiert wurden, dass so etwas anstand, dass den Landesverbänden im Vorfeld kein Entwurf, kein möglicher Alternativentwurf oder keine Mitwirkungsmöglichkeit gegeben wurde, dass also diese Resolution auch von vielen Mitgliedsverbänden als übereilter Aktionismus und "überstülpen" gesehen wurde.

In wie weit da diese Landesverbände oder deren Funktionäre daraus Konsequenzen ziehen, wird interessant sein zu sehen. 

Vor allem da solche Kritik ja auch vor Ort aus bisher stramm zum DAFV stehenden Verbänden wie z. B. Brandenburg kam..

Wird interessant sein zu beobachten, wie das sowohl mit dieser ominösen Resolution, die von niemand zu keinem Zeitpunkt bisher verabschiedet wurde laut Veröffentlichung DAFV, und wie das im DAFV selber auf Grund solch blinden Aktionismus weiter gehen wird und was sich die noch verbleibenden, abnickenden Vasallenmitgliedsverbände des DAFV noch alles ungefragt überstülpen lassen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Was man aktuell hört, ist auch zwiegespalten.

Letzte Woche gabs ja wieder viele Tagungen, unter anderem mit Baltfish (Fischereidirektionen der Mitgliedsländer), dazu Verbände von Schützern und Fischern...

Da sollte nun die Dorschquote für Fischer und in wie weit man Angler (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319574) einbeziehen will (davon abhängig dann auch die Quote Fischer - je mehr Angler verzichten, desto mehr sollen Fischer fangen dürfen) festgelegt werden bzw. Druck für die jeweiligen Interessen ausgeübt werden.

Für den DAFV war Dr. Spahn anwesend, hatte sich wohl aber nach meinen Infos nicht geäussert.

Während Schützerverbände darauf drangen, 87/88% die bereits ins Spiel gebrachten Quotenreduktion für Fischer zu realisieren, scheint vor allem die dänische Regierung auf die Barrikaden zu gehen.

Es gibt wohl eine Regelung, dass bei datenschwachen Beständen nicht mehr als 20% gekürzt werden darf.

Beim Ostdorsch wurde schon zugegeben, dass die Daten nix taugen und zu schwach sind, beim Westdorsch ist man der Ansicht, dass (auch, unter anderem) auf Grund der ungenügenden Zahlengrundlage der Anglerfänge (schwache Erhebung und Hochrechnung Deutschland, reine Schätzungen Dänemark und Schweden) ebenfalls als mindestens datenschwach anzusehen sei.

Dänemark soll mit Boykott bei Verhandlungen gedroht haben, mit Abzug des zuständigen Ministers etc., sollte mehr als 20% Kürzung kommen.

Was das bedeutet und in wie weit da eine Einbeziehung der Angler überhaupt noch zu rechtfertigen wäre (in meinen Augen auf den aktuellen Grundlagen eh nicht), wird sich zeigen.

Vom DAFV wurde dazu meines Wissens weder erläutert oder nachgefragt bei der Versammlung.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. September 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Kurze Info an Thomas (ohne meine pers. Meinung):

Eine Resolution gibt es in ähnlicher Form schon seit April, es waren laut Pressemitteilung u.a. der LSFV-SH, LV-MV, LV-BRB bei der Ausarbeitung beteiligt. Siehe z.B. aktuelle Ausgabe Märkischer Angler.

Viele Grüsse aus Schweden,
Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

1. in ähnlicher Form, zweitens VOR dem einknicken von LSFV-SH und DAFV zur Anglerbeteiligung, drittens waren damals sowenig wie heute andere Verbände ein gebunden, oder das in einem offiziellen DAFV-Gremium beschlossen, also der gleiche Müll wie das aktuelle hier (was ich gebracht habe und kommentieren muss, nachdem der DAFV das für wichtig genug hielt, es zu veröffentlichen) ..


----------



## torstenhtr (3. September 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Hier wurde dies veröffentlicht:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ngen/runder-tisch-dorschangeln-auf-der-ostsee

Die ältere Fassung war u.a. auf Landesverbandsseiten zu finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

jo, das sind genau die, die noch den DAFV aktiv stützen als abnickende Vasallenverbände, die da mitgemacht haben (aber selbst da fehlen die weiteren willenlosen Abnicker von Weser-Ems und Westfalen-Lippe und Saarland - also auch da nur Stückwerk).

Aber auch in deren Vereinen wurde das damals so wenig wie heute zur Diskussion gestellt....

Was will man schon erwarten, wenn Anglerfeinde sich treffen?

Das ist aber mit dieser neuen "Resolution", die von niemand beschlossen wurde zu keiner Zeit (laut Veröffentlichung DAFV) dann wohl eh hinfällig - oder gelten jetzt beide?

Lächerlich, dilettantisch, anglerfeindlich ...

oder:
*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. September 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was will man schon erwarten, wenn Anglerfeinde sich treffen?



Ich stelle mir dann immer bildlich so eine Schiesserei unter Falschspielern am Kartentisch aus den alten Western vor.

Dann gehts wieder..[emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

*Auf Angler wartet bald die Dorsch-Polizei*
http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article157951490/Auf-Angler-wartet-bald-die-Dorsch-Polizei.html

Interessant:
Die Resolutionsersteller kommen im Artikel nicht mal vor, obwohl es auch gezielt um Angler geht...

Keine Frau Dr., kein Adlatus aus Kiel, keiner aus MeckPomm...

Nur der Generalsekretär des DFV, Dr. Breckling...

Das zum Standing und zur "Duchschlagskraft" des DAFV und seiner ihn tragenden, abnickenden Landesverbände. 

Peinlich. lausig, elend....................


----------



## mirko.nbg (5. September 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Wie sowas wieder vom Schreibtisch entschieden wird?????

Ich ärgere mich schon Jahre lang über Entscheidungen,von  Leuten, die eigentlich keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.

Als Beispiel: Wie kann man vom Famielienminister Verteidigungsminister werden???

Ich als Jahrelanger Angler an der Ostsee,sehe das Problem woanders.
Warum fange ich letztes Jahr super und dieses Jahr sehr schlecht?
Dieses Jahr waren die Mägen der Dorsche leer,und die Fische besonders schlank.Futter wie Hering etc. wird den Dorschen ja auch genommen. Selbst Krebse waren keine in den Mägen.

Und wo kein Futter ist ist auch kein Dorsch. Aber nach einem Jahr kann doch der bestand nicht weggefsicht sein!?

Und wenn der Dorsch sich woanders aufhält,gibt es dort auch kein Nachwuchs wo er gerde nicht ist.

Richtig wären Schonbezirke rund um die Laichgebiete,und Pflicht für jeden geweblich genutztes Fischer/Angelschiff ein AIS Sender.Dann sieht man ja wo sie gerade sind.
Sind sie dort wo sie nicht sein dürften kann man das AIS ja auch mal eben ausschalten.

Richtig wäre auch mal zu sehen ob die Grundlagen die der Dorsch braucht auch vorhanden ist(Futter etc).

Mann sollte auch mal sehen ,was für Schäden angerichtet werden,wie Windparks,Beltbrücken und die geplante Trasse von Fehmarn nach Dänemark.
Ich sehe dadurch einen sehr bedenklichen eingriff in die Infrastruktur Ostsee. Verwirbelung der Strömung etc.

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal in der Richtung gedanken machen und nicht gleich an den Angler gehen.
Ich denke auch der Fisch den wir angeln wird zur Ernährung genutzt und der Fisch den man fängt nicht im Müll landet. Und wenn ich mal den einen oder anderen Fisch mehr habe,freuen sich auch andere Fischgourmets über einen fangfrischen selbsgeangelten Fisch von mir!

Kleiner Hinweis: Das was ich hier verfasst habe,sind nur meine Gedanken und Menschenverstand,die ich wiedergegeben habe! Also meine auch freie Meinung!

MfG und Petri Heil

Mirko!


----------



## mirko.nbg (5. September 2016)

*AW: "Dorschschutz": Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn - Und jetzt ne Resolution!*

Und die Fehmarn-Dänemark Verbindung ist ja auch nicht weit von den Laichgebieten. Sollen doch mal die Schutzzonen her,dann gibt es weder Brücke noch Tunnel. Oder darf man dann wieder die Schutzzone aufheben??


----------

